# Ιθαγενή Ωδικά Πουλιά και Υβρίδια > Για ό,τι δεν ταιριάζει παραπάνω >  Πέρδικες (εκτροφή )

## mpapad

Από τότε που γράφτηκα σε αυτό το forum είχα στην άκρη του μυαλού μου μια παλιά μου επιθυμία...
Σας έχω πει ότι τα 18-20 πρώτα καλοκαίρια της ζωής μου τα πέρασα με την γιαγιά και τον παπού στην Τζιά (Κέα-Κυκλάδες).
Θυμάμαι από παιδί που το νησί ήταν τίγκα στις πέρδικες και τις άκουγες να κράζουν το σούρουπο στις χαράδρες και αγαλίαζε η ψυχή σου, είχαμε και πολλούς λαγούς, κουκουβάγιες και ότι μπορείς να φανταστείς... ώσπου... μας ανακάλυψαν οι κυνηγοί...  τα αποδεκάτησαν τα καημένα, και πλέον... αν εξαιρέσεις κάτι φορές που έρχονται κάτι κοικολόγοι και αμολούν φίδια (μα τι να τα κάνουμε τα φίδια όταν όλα τα άλλα έχουν εξαφανιστεί? με τι θα τρέφονται??  παρόλο που τα σιχαίνομαι καταλαβαίνω ότι είναι απαραίτητα στην ζωϊκή αλυσίδα, αλλά...  δεν πετάς θηρευτές όταν δεν υπάρχουν θηράματα....  με τι θα τραφούν? με οικόσιτα ζώα? τέλος πάντων, ακατανόητη η στάση τους).

Λίγο πριν πεθάνει η γιαγιά μου και μισότυφλη είχε έρθει για εξετάσεις στη Αθήνα, και το σούρουπο πετάχτηκε πάνω σαν μωρό παιδί αναφωνάζοντας : ΠΕΡΔΙΚΑ!!!  άκουσα ΠΕΡΔΙΚΑ!!!  έχω χρόνια να ακούσω και ...  ήρθα εδώ μες την ξεραϊλα της Αθήνας και άκουσα πέρδικα?!?!!? είμαι ΣΙΓΟΥΡΗ πως είναι πέρδικα!!!"  ήταν τεράστια η χαρά της!! Όντως, ένας γείτονας (άγνωστο το τι, γιατί και πως) είχε στον ακάλυπτο σε μια μεγάλη κλούβα μια πέρδικα! κατάφερα και την εντόπισα!! 
Δεν μπορείς να φανταστείς την χαρά μου, αλλά και την χαρά μιας σχεδόν αόματης γριούλας που είχε μάθει στους ήχους της εξοχής και των ζώων αλλά που για πάνω από 10 χρόνια είχαν σχεδόν εξαφανιστεί από τα αυτιά της. Από τότε μου έμεινε ποθημένο να έβρισκα κάπου 2-3 ζευγάρια πέρδικες, να τα ζευγάρωνα και μετά ως κοπάδι (άλλο 10-12 να είναι παρέα, μάλλον θα είχαν καλύτερες πιθανότητες επιβίωης) να τα απελευθέρωνα ξανά στο νησί (Μην γελάτε!!! γιατι καλε? καλύτεροι είναι στην Μύρινα που από την μούρλια ενός ζευγαριού απέκτισαν τα πανέμορφα ελαφάκια της Λήμνου? Στο κάτω κάτω μέχρι πριν 15-20 χρόνια το νησί ήταν γεμάτο από πέρδικες!! Δεν θα έφερνα κάτι που δεν είχαμε!! δεν μιλάμε για ελέφαντα, για πέρδικες μιλάμε!!)

Το μόνο εκτροφείο μου είχα δει τυχαία σε ένα ταξίδι κου παλιά, αλλά από την τσαντήλα μου όταν είδα παγώνια και άλλα περίεργα πουλιά και την πινακίδα "εκτροφείο θηραμάτων" τα πήρα στο κρανίο και δεν μπήκα μέσα, ήταν στα Γρεβενά....
Ξέρει κανείς που μπορεί να βρει κάποιος πέρδικες? Υπάρχει κανένα εκτροφείο σχετικά κοντά στην Αττική? Ακόμη δεν είμαι σίγουρη το πως θα το κάνω (ούτε και το κόστος απόκτισής τους 1-2 ζευγαρια λεω) αλλά σκέφτομαι να φτιάξω κάτι στην ταράτσα μας, εξάλλου θα είναι προσωπινό μέχρι να ξεπεταχτούν τα μικρά τους και να μπορώ να τα μετακομίσω στην Τζιά....

Το σκέφτομαι χρόνια τώρα, αλλά ποτέ δεν το είδα τόσο σοβαρά, όμως γνωρίζοντας εσάς εδώ, σκέφτηκα...  δεν μπορεί... την ίδια τρέλα κουβαλάμε, όλο και κάποιος θα ξέρει κάτι!!

----------


## jk21

οσα παιδια απαντησουν αν ξερουν ,να πουνε απλα αν ξερουν σιγουρα περι της αναφερομενης εκτροφης αν ειναι υπαρκτη στη χωρα μας και τις αναγκες της  .θα παρακαλεσω συγκεκριμενα στοιχεια επιχειρησεων μονο σε προσωπικη επικοινωνια

----------


## nikolas_23

μαρια εμεις τα ειπαμε ας πουνε και τα αλα παιδια ομως

----------


## mpapad

βρήκα αυτό σχετικά με την εξαφάνιση της νησιωτικής πέρδικας...  από ότι φαίνεται δεν εξαφανίστηκαν μόνο από Τζιά, αλλά από όλο το Αιγαίο...

http://www.google.gr/url?sa=t&source...VV-4LzOwJ4A9Zg

----------


## ROSSIGNOL

Σε μια κλούβα πτήσεως αν είναι μεγάλη και έχετε πουλια για συντήρηση η πέρδικα ένα ζευγάρι  πάντα χρειάζεται, η πέρδικα τρώει όλους τους σπόρους που πέφτουν στο δάπεδο και το καθαρίζουν καλλίτερα από τον εκτροφέα.

----------


## angelfarm

Γνωριζει καποιος καποιον συλλογο που να αναφερεται στο εν λογο ειδος περδικας ήγενικα στην περδικα? ψαχνω ψαχνω αλλα εις ματην...

----------

